

Is 0.999… really equal to 1? - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/02/is-0999-really-equal-to-1.html

======
sounds
The article is quite good, but says, "If we assume infinitely small numbers
don’t exist, we can show 0.999... = 1."

What if we use epsilon-delta proofs to show that the limit as the number of
digits in 0.999... go to infinity, the number approaches 1?

That's not assuming much; infinitely small _differences_ become zero. One
divided by infinity equals zero.

~~~
Drbble
The lack of rigor in your explanation undermines the point you are trying to
make. You have definitions in your head that you are not expressing in a
meaningful way. Ungrounded intuition just doesn't help when reasoning about
infinity.

The non-meaning of "1/infinity" was also discussed recently on HN, if I recall
correctly.

------
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

